# Bambino Plus water filter blocks water flow



## AlexR (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello,

Im a bit puzzled. I got a new filter. Put it in, the same way I did when my machine was new. Inserted the water tank back in the machine, put on a dry run and it started making Darth Vader sounds and then stopped. I took the tank out, swapped to the old filter and the same thing happened.

After investigation I noticed when the filter is in and press the bottom water tank valve upwards water doesn't flow. as soon as I take filter out, water goes.

I dont really understand the flow mechanic of this filter. It's the weirdest filter I ever seen. How does it work and where does water flow in and our of it?

Does it flow through the little slot on the bottom between black filter container and the filter itself? me confused


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50817-bambino-plus-new-water-filter-blocked?do=embed

probably preferable to just use RO water and forget about the filters . though i have mine in still.


----------



## William P (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi, I've had a similar issue and decided to buy an Osmio Zero Reverse osmosis machine - and I am running a group buy offer right now. you can check it out here and search for review by davec

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53369-osmio-zero-round-10/?do=embed


----------



## MeLikaBanana (Jun 30, 2020)

AlexR said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im a bit puzzled. I got a new filter. Put it in, the same way I did when my machine was new. Inserted the water tank back in the machine, put on a dry run and it started making Darth Vader sounds and then stopped. I took the tank out, swapped to the old filter and the same thing happened.
> 
> ...


 I just got my machine last week and had the same issue. Did you leave the filter floating (on it's side) in a bowl of water for a few minutes before you installed it in the water tank?

That solved it for me. I think it needs to be saturated before you install it.


----------



## AlexR (Jul 16, 2020)

MeLikaBanana said:


> I just got my machine last week and had the same issue. Did you leave the filter floating (on it's side) in a bowl of water for a few minutes before you installed it in the water tank?
> 
> That solved it for me. I think it needs to be saturated before you install it.


 U r genius mate. That did the trick. Good man yourself

I did submerged it for a while, but I figured it would be similar to what we do with Brita filters


----------



## MeLikaBanana (Jun 30, 2020)

AlexR said:


> U r genius mate. That did the trick. Good man yourself
> 
> I did submerged it for a while, but I figured it would be similar to what we do with Brita filters


 Ah, great stuff. No worries


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

I have this problem too, but soaking the filter doesn't solve it. Indeed, water doesn't flow even when I put the filter holder (the grey piece) in without a filter. Any suggestions gratefully received! I live in an area with very soft water, so am at the moment chancing running the machine with no filter (as it won't run any other way).


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

that makes no sense. can you post a picture of the holder?


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

You're right, it doesn't make any sense, and on trying it again I've learned that it's not the case! When I last tried it, I did so immediately after trying it with the filter in, and I've learned since that water never flows freely on the first attempt after removing the filter. But still, soak the filter as I may, with it in the machine won't work.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

They say rather clearly - soak new filters before use.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

Yes, they do say that very clearly, which is why I have done it (as I said in my post). I explained that, soak it as I may, it is still blocked.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

the instructions are not very helpful, as far as i can tell the intake is on the bottom of the filter too. it is probably air-locked, fully submerge it upside down for a bit, maybe shake it a little. i had the same problem a while back, after the air bubbles came out it was fine.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

Thanks for that facboy. Tried it and still no joy, but the suggestions are appreciated! 😀


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's interesting that to soak a filter like that it probably needs doing inverted and fully submerged. They usually work with inlet around the edge, water flows up through the filter and then back down a tube but suppose it could be done the other way round.

I assume the pump still works? ie makes it's usual noises?


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

Yeah, it does. The group head usually just produces steam and then dries up altogether. The alternative is that it doesn't even do that, and then the pump switches off pretty quickly. With no filter in, everything works just as it should. I'm loath to operate without a filter permanently, even though we have probably the softest water in the country. (I should have said that the problem started with the previous filter fitted, so it's not just one filter.) But maybe it's a case of 'Brita website here we come!'.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Daft question - does the small cap at the top pull off ??? Photo's on amazon suggests they work in the way I mentioned - water goes in through the perforations at the base, up and then down a tube. The cap may pull off when it's in the tank to prime it.  Once done put it back.

While doing something with my BE I found that it expects some water to flow - if not it shuts off. I had a pressure guage fitted to the portafilter and the pump was happy providing there was a slight leak to allow water to flow.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestion: just tried, and it doesn't pull off. I'm very grateful for all these thoughts, though!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I just thought the little disk at the very top looked odd.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

hum...maybe see if u can let it dry out a bit and try again. i had the same problem with two filters, and it did turn out to be an airlock as i described.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

OK, that's interesting. Thank you: I'll try again.


----------



## Dire Wolf (May 16, 2021)

OK, I now seem to have solved this. What started me thinking was what somebody said about getting water flowing through the filter. Basically, I just persisted, and kept pressing the two-shot button. At first, I still had just steam, and the machine switching off the shot. After about five shots, I started to get more water. Eventually, things were flowing again. So, if anybody finds themselves in the same sort of situation--keep moving water through the group head!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

facboy said:


> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/50817-bambino-plus-new-water-filter-blocked?do=embed
> 
> probably preferable to just use RO water and forget about the filters . though i have mine in still.


 Maybe a case of hoping some company isn't making clones. Amazon sold a version of the old filter that didn't even have the same ingredients in it but not sold as Sage equivalents. That one is dearer than direct from Sage too. There seems to be a lot of that going on with Sage bits and pieces on Amazon.

I think I would direct tap flow to the hole in the centre and then lie it on it's side in water not allowing and to run out. Odd problem as all machines use the same filter and seems to be Bambino only in these posts.  Probably be a flood of other machines next.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

ajohn said:


> Maybe a case of hoping some company isn't making clones. Amazon sold a version of the old filter that didn't even have the same ingredients in it but not sold as Sage equivalents. That one is dearer than direct from Sage too. There seems to be a lot of that going on with Sage bits and pieces on Amazon.
> 
> I think I would direct tap flow to the hole in the centre and then lie it on it's side in water not allowing and to run out. Odd problem as all machines use the same filter and seems to be Bambino only in these posts.  Probably be a flood of other machines next.


 i dunno, amazon are fairly good on stuff they sell themselves. it says it is manufactured by sage.


----------



## pphaneuf (Apr 20, 2021)

ajohn said:


> I think I would direct tap flow to the hole in the centre and then lie it on it's side in water not allowing and to run out. Odd problem as all machines use the same filter and seems to be Bambino only in these posts.


 Is the water tank wider in the other Sage machines? I tried putting it in its side to keep the water in (admittedly in its little holder thing), but it didn't fit.

Maybe having the holder bottom half already in place, and assembling it in situ would work? I'll try that the next time.

I had the same problem, caused by an air lock, and I just shook the tank with the filter as sideways as possible, until some bubbles came out. 😂


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

facboy said:


> i dunno, amazon are fairly good on stuff they sell themselves. it says it is manufactured by sage.


 Your probably right. This is the nearest anyone got to saying the old filter was the Sage one and all sources say carbon filter were as the Sage one does contain resins.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Espresso-Machine-Cleaning-Machines-Replacement/dp/B07TFBNJTM/ref=sr_1_34_sspa?dchild=1&keywords=sage+filter&qid=1622641578&sr=8-34-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyWU1HUjVDWUFPUDA4JmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwMDMyMDUwM01TSDRJVkhWTE8yUyZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNDc1MDU1M1NQWjVZTURFRUpPRCZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX210ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------

